# Been gone awhile, but back now... with pics!



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Been away while I moved to a new house and got my life back in order, but I'm glad to be back and a big "hiya" to all my old pals here at HF!!!

Here's a sample of last Halloween... now as you may know, I don't build incredibly awesome props and my display is not even close to some of you guys, but I think it has it's charms! Thanks for looking...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Uh-oh. Hold on to that thought...

Anybody know a way to get these pics up? I grabbed the link off of flickr for each pic, and as far as I know I did it right... this time. *help*


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

OK... got it.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Last one... My Halloween family portrait


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Nice display and a great collection of props! Don't be modest!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks jdubbya! I actually have a big, flat, treeless backyard now, so the graveyard was looking pretty good. Next year I'd like to build a haunt back there, but the husband is heading to Iraq so maybe I can try it in '11!

Here's a pic of the "bat-room"... thanks to ghostess for the great idea for that one!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are some great pics, I love the screaming head hanging from the light fixture and the very 1st pic of the skelly reading the book. Lots of great props!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The reading skellie is my favorite of the bunch as well, and what a lovely "family" you have.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll! Reading skelly creeped me out too... and yes, my family is a little dysfunctional, but I love them deeply


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would defininetly call your display incredibly awesome. I think we might be related. I recognize some of your family members as my own. How did you get the bucky to hold the book? It looks heavy.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks! Hey scareme, our family reunions rock, do they not? 

The reading skelly is actually just a filled out hanging prop sitting in a chair, and the book is fake and lightweight. I found the prop for 50% in the summer last year... bargain is my middle name and stuff.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Back! Looks like you you've got plenty of great stuff!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I also think you are being modest. The kids don't care if you have a bunch of talking skellies or pop up props I am sure they loved it anyway. I think you did a wonderful job! Please thank you husband for what he does for us and I will pray for him and his safe return to you and your family.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think your haunt looks very cool and welcome back to the forum!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Screaming, Lauriebeast, and hpropman! I really appreciate the compliments coming from you guys... definitely! Oh, and thanks so much for your prayers and well wishes hprop... I will tell him for you


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, i think you did a great job, and glad to have you back with us.


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks great! I really like the old skeleton woman and the bottles are perfect!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pictures and welcome back!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great pictures and welcome back.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Good photos there. The setup is really nice.


----------

